# Stomp da Yard: Kans and Dreds take shape



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Walking Big Shoota:










This Big Shoota was also just a random idea: combine the body of a tank mounted heavy bolter with the barrel of an Auto Cannon and see what "pops out".

The remains of the Auto Cannon body was then used as an engine for my Grotzooka.

Grotzooka:



















The first time I read the description of the new kann weapon, the Grotzooka, I started having nostalgic memories about a woodchipper we used to own when I was a kid.

So I started rumaging about in my spare parts bins as to see what I could cook up with that feel to it. A scrap launcher - something that can be fed any piece of trash and have it spat at the enemy at high velocity! (I will admit that the "Rock-It-Launcher" from the game Fallout 3 was also a HUGE insperation for this concept).

Deff Dredd:










A friend of mine once gave me a Deff Dredd as a spore day present. Since I quite like the model I have opted to keep it mainly "as is" with a nice big Duff glyph on the front.

Other dredds I would still dearly love to take a crack at though is a converted SoB Penitent Engine (Wouldn't really be able to justify the armour of a dredd on the front but it would look brilliant to have a gretchin "all wired up" to one of these) or a Concept based off an anime series "Guran Lagan" where they had a Mech operated by two brothers sitting side by side (I think it would be a nice Rebel spin for two Gretchins to be wired in side by side in the cockpit of a Dredd)


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice +rep for the scrap gun thats awsome. I would love to see them painted.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Hehe i like em, iz dat a grot rigger is see there?, just dont use them if the kans are in a squadron


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

The grotzooka is great, but I dont feel that the bases do justice to the rest of the converting. Fix that and you will have a great model.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Some nice bases and paint jobs will really make these stand out. Nice going so far, post some more with paint!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looking good dude and loving the grotzooka

with the two grotz side by side you could justify the bs 2 opposed to the bs3 as them fighting over who to target.


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

I have done some work on the dred base but will only be able to upload the the photos on my next update as I do not yet have them with me.

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys, it keeps one motivated and does help shape the little things that just make a model that much nicer.

I wont be going too over board with the Kan bases as there isn't that much space to go balistic with when most of the medium base is covered in Kan


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Grotzooka, bit like a good old fashioned blunderbuss. Fires anything. cool


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

The Third Grotzooka:










I went with a left sided gun mount on my third Kan to help break monotony and also help make my weapons allot more inter changeable between my Deff Dread and my Kans.

The Shootas displayed on the Dread, for example, can easily be mounted on the Kans if need be.

Due to the machine bits of the Kan's exhaust being on the left side (and me not being in the mood to hack it off and mount it on the right) I went for a flatter power supply on the Grotzooka by hacking away at the auto cannon and covering the hacked pieces with plasticard and a zap glyph.

Dread Base:










I originally intended the idea of the Dread base (a partly stomped Boy) for one of my Kans but found that there wasn't enough space. Rather than let the idea go to waste I removed some of the random gubbinz I had on my Dread base and made a bit of a diorama.

So now we have a partly-embedded-into-the-ground Boy still holding onto his Shoota even as the end draws neigh. Paint scheme will, in all likelihood, be that of a Deffskull as there are few other Ork clans who would be nuts enough to try and grab loot from under a mobile Dread.

The hands of the "fallen boy" are simply two of the cradling shoota arms with the hands hacked off (by a Stanley knife) and repositioned to face down.

Then some minor cutting and filing was done to the boy to make it seem like he is more "one with the ground" (also helped to remove the neck nub) then the base was covered with dirt to make everything blend together.


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Killa Kan - in colour


















So finished up my first Kan with Grotzooka, Big Shoota and all.

Number 2 and 3 together with my Boyz converted from WHF Goblins will be next for the brush (or till my new can of white primer empties).


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

good stuff ere mate. like the boy under the dread nicely done +R


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

its great very impressive my fellow South African


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Stomping the yard in technicolour










The standard Dred makes its return, this time, in colour.
Still the standard build with a "Duff" glyph slapped to the front and 2 riggers added for good measure.

The Riggers in detail:









The first little rigger was done with a random blow torch I had in my gubbinz bin added with a whisp coming from a WHF Goblin standard (if memory serves) all slapped onto a WHF snotling with his original clup removed.

The second rigger is also a snotling from the WHF Snotling pump wagon - he had his spear clipped and got given a ball pin hammer fashioned out of a shoota barred, a bit of plasticard, and a drum stick's top for the ball pin.

The unfortunare lad close-up:










Caught between the ground and a Dred's blind spot: Here is hoping it was worth holding on to his shoota rather than running like the blazes 

Killa Kan number 2:










With each Kan I try to toy about with some slightly different way of colouring them as to keep the monotonous feel away. The only exception to the rule is the boss poles, I have kept them relatively uniform between my Kans and Dred.

The original idea with the hand sticking out of the Grot-Chippa's Hopper was to paint it the colour of a dead hand since that is where I get the hand from in the first place a dead hand attached to a ring. So many people made the comment of how hilarious it is that a snotling got caught up in the hopper that I immediatly fell in love with the idea and thus the hand's colour was altered to green.

Thanks folks! 

Killa Kan 2 Base Detail:










This particular "Dead head" was done using the Ork skull from the drumming kit of the old WHF skellington. I just trimmed the edges to get rid of the "drum skin" and them used a cleaned out helm to attach it to.

Killa Kan number 3:










Kan 3 is the "lefty" of the batch. Still kept the blue to metal ratio varied and a bit differant to the others but, similar enough so that they can tie in to each other.


----------

